# Looking for Performance Shirts with tearaway tags



## Happy Josh (Jun 1, 2014)

Hey guys! We are opening an online apparel company and I will be using plastisol heat transfers for all my merchandise. I have been having a hard time finding a vendor for performance shirts with tear away tags. Ideas? Are there any other issues to be concerned when heat pressing a performance shirt? Thanks in advance.


----------



## sbdezign (Jul 22, 2013)

Sanmar majestic sporttek. And u shouldn't have a problem!


----------



## grafxgarage (Jun 23, 2014)

Does all the Sanmar Sporttek line have tearaway tags?



sbdezign said:


> Sanmar majestic sporttek. And u shouldn't have a problem!


----------



## sbdezign (Jul 22, 2013)

grafxgarage said:


> Does all the Sanmar Sporttek line have tearaway tags?



If not all most all the ones I've ordered atleast the sporttek name came off and left the size which could also come out.


----------

